# Countering email read notification?



## JRT (Aug 16, 2004)

I don't want people to know when and if I've read the emails that they sent me. 

How can I tell if they used an "email read notification" on an email they sent me, and how can I read the email without triggering the notification that is sent back to them?

Thanks!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There should be an option in your email client to automatically send a receipt upon request from the sender. Turn this off and you won't trigger it and send a receipt.

eg. If you use Thunderbird, go to Tools > Options > Advanced tab > General tab > 'Return Receipts' button.

I don't think there's any way of knowing if the sender has requested an "email read notification" receipt unless you choose in the options to automatically send one or ask you for confirmation before sending or denying. If you disable this option totally, you won't see any receipt request and one won't be sent.


----------



## JRT (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks koala - 

I can't figure it out. I have Windows XP and use Yahoo mail. Can't find a 'Return Receipts' option. It doesn't have anything to do with Yahoo right?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day JRT, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

I will presume that you are using Outlook Express here, and will give the details to 'fix' your issue (hopefully).

Open Outlook Express > *Tools* > *Options* > * Receipts*.
Once in this pane, there are a few options that you can customise to suit your needs.

Give this a try and post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## JRT (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi chauffeur2

I removed outlook express from my computer a long time ago. I just go to the Yahoo site to check my mail. :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

According to a few sites I've looked at, Yahoo Mail doesn't provide a Return Receipt facility.

Typical example - *http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...DPzHp0ID.Bd.;_ylv=3?qid=20070526200317AASFR6o*
Q: Is it possible to set up "Read-Receipt" in Yahoo Mail so you can tell when someone has opened the email you've sent them?
A: Yahoo Mail does not have that feature.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi JRT,

It was just a thought, never mind, you are in excellent hands with *koala* helping you.

Regards,


----------

